# What model is this craftsman?



## irish_germanking (Mar 15, 2016)

Recently picked this toolbox up from a place I work at for like 35 bucks upon taking it apart I found I need to replace some of the drawers and slides just need to figure out the model the if anyone can help me with what model this craftsman is or an easy alternative in replacing these parts with something else?View attachment 3067
View attachment 3068


----------



## havasu (Mar 15, 2016)

I have never seen that. Thin drawers all the way across on the top drawers is probably what you will need to use.


----------



## irish_germanking (Mar 15, 2016)

There is an actual bracket that divides that middle top section where that drawer is too if anyone needs additional pics of certain things let me know


----------



## Deckape (Mar 17, 2016)

Have you looked underneath it? Craftsman was pretty good about putting part #s in out of view locations. Look for a 5-8 digit # starting [ 8-********] with digits in place of the stars. It's likely to be on a vertical panel, on the inside of the front, back, or one side. Good hunting! Also, you might take it to any Sears Parts & Repair Shop. They might have parts in stock. It seems to me that once Sears had something built, they stayed with a plan & Pattern for quite a while.


----------

